# THE STORY OF 160 MILLION PEOPLE- STORY OF BANGLADESH



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Many threads have showcased the positive and negative aspects of one of the most populated countries in the world- Bangladesh. The objective of this thread will be to highlight the positive side of life in this country which her people have grown to love.

Credit of The Daily Star


















Excitement ahead of the World Cup. Credit of Ershad Ahmed


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of The Daily Sun









The chaotic traffic of life in Dhaka









Credit of The Daily Star


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of The Daily Sun


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Aroud 10% of Bangladeshis are Hindus, making it the second largest Hindu population in the world. Photo credit of The Daily Sun.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of The Independent


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Great thread Dhakaiya!Keep posting!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread! :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!! 

The most typical scenes of rural Bangladesh- green fields and hilly tracks. Photos credit of Anisuzzaman Russell.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

What are the christmas lightings from Singapore's Orchard Road doing on Bangladesh's roads??


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Someone manages to find spare time to sit and enjoy the Dhaka scenes amidst the busy city life. Credit of forumer raptor7









Every light post celebrates the Cricket World Cup









Traffic jams are integral part of life in Dhaka- one of the most populous cities in the world









Bangladeshis love to see their streets lighted beautifully at night. Hence the wiring on the edges of important roads.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

JoSin said:


> What are the christmas lightings from Singapore's Orchard Road doing on Bangladesh's roads??


The city was lighted on occasion of the Cricket World Cup 2011.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Source: http://capmunir.deviantart.com

A small boat in the background and huge ships in the horizon at Patenga, Chittagong










Source:http://www.alexandervandergraaf.nl
Rickshaws remain the most common form of transport outside the major cities. A sea of rickshaws in the town of Bogra.









Source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Tanweer_drmc
A lonely road in Chittagong Hill Tracts Region


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Juicy mouth-watering sweets on display.
Source: http://www.maximobo.com/2010/08/dhaka-life-celebratory-sweets.html


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Fireworks at the opening of the ICC World Cup 2011
Source: jenukshan.blogspot.com









Muslims exit a mosque in Bangladesh. Bangladesh is the 3rd largest Musim majority in the world with over 90% of its population adhering to Islam.









Source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Tanweer_drmc
Parliament of Bangladesh- the symbol of Dhaka city


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

keep em coming, Id love one day to visit the Sundarbarns- legends of maneating tigers and lonely villages and all that... it's something very fairy-tale-esque, and intriguing.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> keep em coming, Id love one day to visit the Sundarbarns- legends of maneating tigers and lonely villages and all that... it's something very fairy-tale-esque, and intriguing.


Thanks 

That mystic charm associated with The Sundarbans also exists in the minds of most Bangladeshis. It is a truly incredible journey; and although the royal bengal tigers are seen rarely (they are expert hunters, not revealing themselves unless necessary) there are many other interesting birds and animals to see.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Delicious food on sale in Old Dhaka
Source:http://thewritersclub.wordpress.com/2008/09/









Dhaka lighted during the SAARC summit. Credit of Tarik









A minaret rising in the air. Minarets are the most common sight in Dhaka- often nicknamed "City of Mosques", the city with the largest number of mosques in the world and arguably the most populous city in the Islamic world. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_agglomerations_by_population_(United_Nations)


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A sea of apartments in Dhaka- the soul of Bangladesh. Also notice the countless buildings under construction. Constructions are more often labor-intensive in order to create more employment. Credit of Imtiaz Alam Beg









Tea gardens in Sylhet region (northeast Bangladesh)
Source: http://www.bangladesh365tourism.com/SpotInformation/ForestJungle.aspx









A monument dedicated to anti-violence in Dhaka University
Source: http://www.columbia.edu/itc/mealac/pritchett/00routesdata/1600_1699/jahangir/dhaka/dhaka.html


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A few shots of how the upper middle class/wealthy live. Credit of mirzazeehan


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah nice thread. Bangladesh is one of the countries I don't hear or see much about. Nice to see some insight into it.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

THE BANGLADESH THAT WAS

Somapura Mahavihara- ruins of a Buddhist monastery over a millenia old. Credit of Rahman MM.









Lalbagh Fort- built when Dhaka served as the Mughal capital of Bengal. Photo by Tmac









60 domed mosque in Bagerhat from around 1450. 
Source: http://beautifulmosques.com/?tag=60-dome-mosque


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Bangladesh


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ohhh Dhaka! <3

RAJUK Building. RAJUK is the authority in charge of development of Dhaka. Photo by zaki ahmed.









Two school kids rest outisde a Mughal era mosque. Photo by pepeng_agimat









Parliament by Pepeng_Agimat









Monument to Martyrs, by Pepeng_Agimat









Lake in Dhaka. By Pepeng_Agimat.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

View from the Presidential Palace. Photo by derekwyattmp









Old Dhaka- our fast vanishing heritage. Remaining photos by P Donovan









Minaret in Old Dhaka









St.Thomas Church in Old Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

BAY OF BENGAL. Credit of tareq79


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photo by Supid Barua









Scene from northeast Bangladesh. By raptor7









A villager near Cox's Bazaar. by raptor7


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A waterfall in Rangamati. By raptor7









Zingsiam Saitar by D-way Expeditors 









Baklai Falls by D-way Expeditors


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Source:http://www.fotopedia.com/users/26cifag51nv56
Photo credit: Muhammad Huzzatul Mursalin

Bangles at an open air night market, Dhaka Book Fair. 









Hindus celebrate Diwali in Dhaka









The struggle of our past for the promise of our future- a kid runs across a mural of great Bangladeshi leaders.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

More from Huzzatul Mursalin. Colourful Hindu temple in Bangladesh where Hindus are the largest minortiy 









A boat in Surma river. Photo by Rezowan









The traditional boats of Bangladesh. Photo by Mahalder


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Source: http://beyondthecornfields.blogspot.com/2010/10/beautiful-bangladesh.html
Some alley in some town









Reinkhong Valey by Twisted Coil









A mosque in Kaptai, southeastern Bangladesh. Self-taken.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Children in a Bangladeshi village. Source: http://www.creativ-entrepreneur.com/?page_id=1842&lang=en









Traditional Bangladeshi boats make their way through a river
Source: http://www.pohela.com/x.do?p=sm&r=r&k=Beautiful









A bit old picture- A traditional boat and the skyline of Gulshan, Dhaka. Posted by Tmac


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Posted by Tmac

Baitul Aman Mosque in Barisal, southern Bangladesh









Nayadighi Mosque in Gaur, northwest Bangladesh









Temple in Dhaka


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A child in a fair marking the Bengali New Year

A journey to the next year by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Face Painting on occasion of Bengali New Year

365 dreams by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Kids return from school in Narayanganj

Happy school days by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Spring arrives in a village in Bangladesh

A blissful spring by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Hindus celebrate Holi- the festival of colours

A gift worth celebrating by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Jubilant cricket fans celebrate Bangladesh's victory over Netherlands with those who gave their lives to give us the right to dream

The Synonyms of Freedom by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh is one of the largest textile exporters in the world. This photo shows a tribal girl in a factory in Chittagong.

The Freedom Factory by Catch the dream, on Flickr

2 kids paint tigers on themselves ahead of a cricket match

The Tiger Nation by Catch the dream, on Flickr

The vuvuzela has been popularized in our country by the football world cup.

Vuvujela once again! by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The coral island of St. Martins

Someone else's dream - II by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Fish caught in St. Martin's Island

The Island Economy by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Manikgonj, Bangladesh

The Land of Gold, literally. by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Boats in St. Martin's Island

An Apparently Simple Math by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Cigarette vendors in Dhaka at night

An Urban Fairytale - II by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Street vendors of Dhaka

An Urban Fairytale by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The mustard fields of rural Bangladesh

With Endless love by Catch the dream, on Flickr

A street vendor sells bananas in Dhaka

Not Bitter at all [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Lord Curzon Hall at Dhaka University

Time Waits...sometimes. [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Rain is a part of everyday life in the capital Dhaka

In Touch [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr

We love our dear Dhaka!

A City you Dreamt of. [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr

The bustling capital is in dire contrast to the peaceful countryside of Bangladesh

Moment to Depart [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The kashfuls of Bangladesh

Advent of a New Season [..Narayanganj, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Life in the capital

The dream of 1952 [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr

Hills of Bandarban

In Heaven [..Bandarbans, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

View from St. Martin's Island

Good Morning Rays by Lazy Capture, on Flickr

Flowers on a street in Dhaka

Fallen Beauty by Lazy Capture, on Flickr

Enchanting Cox's Bazar

A blue I can look at forever by Lazy Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunset over St.Martin's Island

Sunset over Saint Martins by Lazy Capture, on Flickr

A rocky coast in southern Bangladesh

Levels of Beauty by Lazy Capture, on Flickr

Boats on the coast

Quiet by Lazy Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Fishermen in the Bay of Bengal

Not all of us live on land by Lazy Capture, on Flickr

Eating out in Cox's Bazar

Mermaid Cafe by Lazy Capture, on Flickr

Rocks of St.Martin's Island

Beams on Coral by Lazy Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahsan Manzil- where the former Nabobs of Dhaka used to reside

Ahsan Manjil by Hassan from Bangladesh, on Flickr

Madhabkunda Waterfall in Sylhet

Waterfall, Madhabkundo,Bangladesh by Hassan from Bangladesh, on Flickr

Fenchuganj, Bangladesh

Pink floyd style landscape. by Hassan from Bangladesh, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

An empty roundabout at midnight in Dhaka

MY DHAKA by Ghash Foring, on Flickr

Boat at St.martin's Island

some lead the way  by Ghash Foring, on Flickr

New Year's Night in Dhaka.

It's party time by Ghash Foring, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

An empty garden in a restaurant in Dhaka

lost glories by Ghash Foring, on Flickr

A boat in the mighty Jamuna river

amar choto tori bolo jabe ki??? by Ghash Foring, on Flickr

The footpaths of Dhaka

I would if i could... by moreechika~, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Street Painting in Dhaka

আলপনা... by moreechika~, on Flickr

The newly completed 3rd Karnafuli bridge can be seen in the distance

The place where We belong to....... by moreechika~, on Flickr

Western music is extremely popular in the major cities of Bangladesh

Just feel It by moreechika~, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Statue of freedom fighters stand proudly in Dhaka University

অপরাজেয় বাংলা (Indomitable Bangladesh) by Syed Arefinul Haque, on Flickr

A Muslim boy stands outside a Sikh temple in Dhaka University. The constitution of Bangladesh grants equality to all her citizens regardless of race, religion or color.

Curiosity by Syed Arefinul Haque, on Flickr

Mural dedicated to the language martyrs of 1952

Shohid Jononi by Syed Arefinul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Tea Gardens of Bangladesh

Tea Garden on the move by Fida Mehran, on Flickr

The sun rises over St.Martin's Island

Good Morning by Fida Mehran, on Flickr

Boats in Cox's Bazar beach

Boats on a beach by Fida Mehran, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Tea Gardens

Basking by Fida Mehran, on Flickr

Ektara- a traditional Bengali musical instrument

Ektara tui desher kotha.... by Fida Mehran, on Flickr

National Assembly Building- the parliament of the people 

Bangladesh Parliament Building HD by Fida Mehran, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

....Many more to come. Children sit in front of a portrait of great Bangladeshi leaders and thinkers

Pohela Boishak 1417 419 by Fida Mehran, on Flickr

Bengali girls busy shopping- shopping is one of the most popular recreations in Dhaka

Red Shopping by lrnirjhar, on Flickr

Muslims stand for prayer in Dhaka

Conclusion by lrnirjhar, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Celebrating the Bengali New Year

Bengli New Year by lrnirjhar, on Flickr

The road that goes to North Bengal

Low Bandwith by lrnirjhar, on Flickr

Foy's Lake in Chittagong

foyez lake wide version by lrnirjhar, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Rickshaws go through an alley in Jessore

Jessore, Bangladesh by Inner Forrest, on Flickr

Boat in Bangladesh

Boat 2 by kboekhoff, on Flickr

Cricket fans in Dhaka

Dhaka Cricket Stadium by kboekhoff, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Fort Lalbagh- the seat of Mughal Dhaka

FORT .....Lalbagh by Fahad B. Sakhawat, on Flickr

Already one of the largest cities and also one of the fastest growing- Dhaka

Metro/Dhaka/Bangadesh by Fahad B. Sakhawat, on Flickr

A British era building in Old Dhaka

B A N G L A D E S H by Fahad B. Sakhawat, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Rain is coming to Cox's Bazar

100_0162 by onbangladesh, on Flickr

A Hindu cremation ground in Gazipur

Shoshan by onbangladesh, on Flickr

Historic 60 domed Mosque in Bagerhat

Shait Gumbaj Masjid by onbangladesh, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Monsoon magic in Dhaka University

When it rains in your parade.. by fahim_123752, on Flickr

A woman walks through a road in a village

She by fahim_123752, on Flickr

A scene from Tangail, central Bangladesh

Journey by fahim_123752, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The rickshaws of Bangladesh

Speed!! by fahim_123752, on Flickr

The rainwashed floors of a mosque courtyard

End of Prayer by fahim_123752, on Flickr

Roof of a Buddhist temple in Bandarban

Temple of gold by fahim_123752, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The statue of valiant freedom fighters stand proudly in the town center of Mymensingh

Bijoy-71 by fahim_123752, on Flickr

Sonargaon- the historic capital of Bengal, now in ruins.

Looking to the past... by fahim_123752, on Flickr

Women face paint on the coming of spring "Pahela Falgun"- the Bangladeshi festival of love. Coincidentally, the day coincides with Valentine's Day in the British calendar

Celebrating the Pahela Falgun by fahim_123752, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very interesting shots of a very interesting country & city


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Inside a mosque in Old Dhaka

Taken from 2nd flood of a Mosque In Puran Dhaka by v i p e z, on Flickr

Surfing in Cox's Bazar

erwan simon tail slide cox's bazar3_1 by Oceansurf, on Flickr

Students in Notre Dame College, Dhaka

Notre Dame College by Aumit Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Deanb said:


> very interesting shots of a very interesting country & city


Thank you


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The capital Dhaka bears witness to Bangladesh's stable 5-6% growth rate over the past decade

Gulshan-1 by Aumit Ahmed, on Flickr

A monument to our national bird- Doel (Magpie Robin)

Doyel Chottor by Aumit Ahmed, on Flickr

Suhrawardy Udyan- the tomb of three great leaders

Tinn Netar Mazaar by Aumit Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Rickshaws near a memorial in Dhaka University

Raju Memorial Sculpture by Aumit Ahmed, on Flickr

A 17th century mosque near Dhaka High Court

Haji Shahbaz Jama Masjid by Aumit Ahmed, on Flickr

Muslim hats for sale in an open market

Dhaka New Market by Aumit Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A boat in Teknaf

Teknaf SeaBeach by nasir khan saikat, on Flickr

Traditional boat in Cox's Bazar

Coxs Bazar(কক্সবাজার) (20) by nasir khan saikat, on Flickr

Bay of Bengal seen from Cox's Bazar beach

Cox's Bazar / কক্সবাজার by nasir khan saikat, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A stretch of road in Cox's Bazar

Cox's Bazar / কক্সবাজার by nasir khan saikat, on Flickr

Lone tree in the beach

Cox's Bazar / কক্সবাজার by nasir khan saikat, on Flickr

Enchanting Cox's Bazar

Cox's Bazar / কক্সবাজার by nasir khan saikat, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Taken from a rickshaw in the capital

Rickshaw ride by nrvs, on Flickr

Bustling night vendors of Old Dhaka

Old Dhaka by nrvs, on Flickr

Another view of the Parliament.

parliament by Bored Nex, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahead of the match between Bangladesh and Ireland

selling flag by Rumon16, on Flickr

Mirpur Sher-e-Bangla Cricket Stadium

Mirpur Cricket Stadium by Rumon16, on Flickr

Boats docked in the south

Pattern by Rumon16, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Although very small as a percentage of the population, the overall size of our enormous number of people means that there are a lot of Buddhists living in the country.

Jadi-5 by Rumon16, on Flickr

Pagoda in Rangamati

Jadi by Rumon16, on Flickr

Green Bangladesh

Green Bangladesh by Rumon16, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The trees line both side of the roads in most places outside Dhaka

Ride the King's hiway ...! by Bored Nex, on Flickr

The sun is used a natural dryer in most Bangladeshi households

rooftop by Bored Nex, on Flickr

Folk Art Museum in the ancient capital of Sonargaon

Bangladesh Folk Art Museum by The Advocacy Project, on Flickr

A private garden that a person decided to model after the Taj Mahal. He also allowed people to enter his property as a courtesy to the people.

The 'duplicate' Taj by The Advocacy Project, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Another shot of the Jamuna Bridge

Jamuna Bridge by Md Zaidul Alam, on Flickr

Alone in the sea

Alone in the sea by Shahrior1983, on Flickr

A ferry makes its way

DPP_439 by i.tasfin, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The lighting at Dreamland Park in Sylhet

DPP_27 by i.tasfin, on Flickr

Naff river in Teknaf

the sun saying BYE by i.tasfin, on Flickr

Vendors in Cox's Bazar

sunset @ coxabazaar! by i.tasfin, on Flickr

Rural Bangladesh

HDR LANDSCAPE by i.tasfin, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladeshi landscape

neverland! by silent crowd, on Flickr


where the sky meets the river by silent crowd, on Flickr


কাশফুলে আগুন by silent crowd, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A stretch of road

cant escape this lonelyness.... by silent crowd, on Flickr

World War II Cemetery

here lies the brave one.... by silent crowd, on Flickr

A small Bangladesh Navy vessel near Chittagong Port

naval dockyard by silent crowd, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Baga Lake

Bagalake by silent crowd, on Flickr

A cottage in Bandarban

Neverland! by silent crowd, on Flickr

The hill tracts region

Untitled by silent crowd, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

St.Martin's Island

Saint Martin's Island by BACHCHA POLAPINE, on Flickr


রূপসী বাংলাদেশ...Beautiful Bangladesh by BACHCHA POLAPINE, on Flickr

Despite being constitutionally secular, 90% of the population being Muslim means that Islam has the largest impact in the personal lives of people though it is far from the political arena.

Untitled by BACHCHA POLAPINE, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A decorative dragon in a pagoda

untitled.. by BACHCHA POLAPINE, on Flickr

Wooden bridge in Rangamati

untitled by BACHCHA POLAPINE, on Flickr

St. Martin's Island

call of the sea by Aporajita1, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Southern Bangladesh

Beautiful Bangladesh by asif_the_novice, on Flickr

Bandarban

~The World is Beautifull~3 by asif_the_novice, on Flickr

An image of Bangladesh's founding father Sheikh Mujib stands before a monument to language martyrs

DEsh o bongobondhu by রংবাজ, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

At a christian graveyard in the city of Dhaka

someone near by ankur.zain, on Flickr

Pahela Falgun- the festival to welcome spring

A joy shared is a joy doubled. by asad_29, on Flickr

Celebrating Pahela Baishakh- the Bengali new year

DSC_0067 by asad_29, on Flickr

Sunset in Cox's Bazar

Sunset by Shahrior1983, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Hindus celebrate Saraswati Puja

Saraswati Pujari by Professor Tanzil Tafheem, on Flickr

A street vendor selling flags

kiNbEN 1ta biJOY..? by Professor Tanzil Tafheem, on Flickr

Paying our respects to the language martyrs who died on 21st February, 1952. By giving our lives to keep our right of speaking our language- 21st February is now the International Mother Language Day

IMG_9146 by Ariq Aziz, on Flickr
.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Statues of famous Bangladeshi personalities of the past

IMG_9056 by Ariq Aziz, on Flickr

Wooden items on sale in Dhaka Trade Fair

Woody wood pecker by Ariq Aziz, on Flickr

As I said earlier- shopping is one of the most popular recreations of Dhaka residents.

Dreaming for the Future by Ariq Aziz, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

National Assembly Building

Untitled by Ariq Aziz, on Flickr

Mosques are found in every neighborhood of every village, town or city in Bangladesh

Holy Mosque by Ariq Aziz, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

end of a day by Momenur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Buddhist monk in Rangamati

Sharna Mandir, Bandarban by Momenur Rahman, on Flickr

Kaptai Lake

DSC_0918-2ee by Rezaur Rahman Tabeen, on Flickr

Restaurant in St. Martin's Island

Bamboo Structure by Syed Brinto, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The rocky shores of St. Martin's Island

Sea/See through my frame by Syed Brinto, on Flickr

Dhaka- home to over 10 million people

My City by Syed Brinto, on Flickr

Village children play in the fields

Norom Rodey by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A path through a tea garden

Untitled by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

A Hindu religious ceremony in process

Keerton by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

Rakhal Nrittya- a tribal dance in northeast Bangladesh

Rakhal Nrittyo by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Nilgiri Hills in Bandarban

Amar Desh by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

The rice paddies of Bangladesh.

Kuri bochhor porey... by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

Kids make their way through a village path in Brahmanbaria, central Bangladesh.

Untitled by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sreemangal, northeast Bangladesh

Dreamland by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar- the most enchanting place I've ever been to

Austobela by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

Boats on the Bay of Bengal

Holiday by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A road in Sreemangal

Untitled by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

Rural Bangladesh

Hemonto by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


Untitled by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

More of rural Bangladesh

DSC00585 by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


Aasa jaoar pother dharey.... by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

Marking the spot where one of the greatest martyrs of our Liberation War breathed his last.

Untitled by Tania Shazad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladeshi countryside

My beautiful country by Tania Shazad, on Flickr

Inside Islamic University of Technology, Gazipur

The Entrance-2 by ~!RainmaN!~, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Entrance to Islamic University of Technology

The Entrance-1 by ~!RainmaN!~, on Flickr

A British era mansion in Manikganj

কালের সাক্ষী-২ by ~!RainmaN!~, on Flickr

Head Office of Grameen Phone- the largest telecom operator in Bangladesh.

Glass... (IMG_4096a) by Shafquat, wannabe photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A takeoff shot of Dhaka

dhaka city : takeoff shot by Dhaka_2008, on Flickr

Crescent Bridge, Dhaka

Dhaka chondrima uddan bridge bangladesh by Dhaka_2008, on Flickr

Gulshan area of Dhaka

Gulshan 2, Dhaka by P Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ruins of the old city of Panam in Sonargaon

Panam City ruins by Kayes D., on Flickr

Ox Cart sculpture in Dhaka

Ox Cart Sculpture by Kayes D., on Flickr

Lake in Rangamati

Colors of Rangamati by Kayes D., on Flickr

Patenga, Chittagong

DSC01522 by Kayes D., on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Source:http://tourismbda2z.blogspot.com/p/beautiful-bangladesh.html



















Source:http://travel-in-bangladesh.blogspot.com/
Ruins of a Buddhist monastery


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Dhakaiya,you have put up an amazing collection of pics of BD.Possibly the best thread ever on Bangladesh..am loving it!keep it up!:cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

mirzazeehan said:


> Dhakaiya,you have put up an amazing collection of pics of BD.Possibly the best thread ever on Bangladesh..am loving it!keep it up!:cheers:


Thanks Mirza! 

Feel free to contribute!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Curzon Hall is part of the school of science of the University of Dhaka. At the time of its construction in 1904, it was meant to be Dhaka's town hall.

Curzon Hall by Proyash, on Flickr

Source: http://uk.ask.com/wiki/Indo-Saracenic_Revival_architecture
Author: Sajid Muhaimin









Credit:http://rhythmbangladesh.blogspot.com/2010/12/historical-place-of-bangladesh-curzon.html


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Monument in Rayer Bazar kiling field. The number of intellectuals killed by the enemy forces (mostly on 14th December 1971) is estimated as follows: educationist 991, journalist 13, physician 49, lawyer 42, others (litterateur, artist and engineer) 16.

~ A Tribute ~ by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr

Beautiful Bangladesh

~ An afternoon Hello ~ by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr

Southern Bangladesh

~ Arise ~ by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Boat in the Bay of Bengal

...A new day has come... by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr

Cattle is precious asset to many villagers

...Return... by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr

The spirit of 1971 stills run strong amongst the new generation of Bangladeshis

..The bondage.. by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Victory Day celebrations in Dhaka.

Need a red sun to shine... by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr

Village boys enjoying a game of soccer

Exemption from... by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr

Mohammadpur area of Dhaka city

Evening Garden by Nurus salam aupi, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Seagulls in the Sundarbans

Seagull from Sundarban by Xeontory, on Flickr

Mangrove kingfisher in the Sundarbans

The Collared Kingfisher (Todiramphus chloris) by Xeontory, on Flickr

Eastern great egret in Shatkhira

Eastern Great Egret (বক) by Xeontory, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Buddhist statue in Cox's Bazar

An Evening Bless by MashiurR, on Flickr

A decorative cricket bat in Dhaka

SHADHINOTA 4/40 by Asif Adnan Shajal, on Flickr

Bengali New Year

pohela boishakh 1418 Dhaka Bangladesh by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A cricket crazy nation

India Bangladesh ICC WorldCup Opening Match 2011 by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr


India Bangladesh ICC WorldCup Opening Match 2011 by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr


India Bangladesh ICC WorldCup Opening Match 2011 by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr


India Bangladesh ICC WorldCup Opening Match 2011 by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The roads of rural Bangladesh

Road to Birishiri by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr

Here all cultures coexist

Rock On by The Blasphemer, on Flickr


A Tribute to Color by The Blasphemer, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Freedom of religion was one of the ideologies of our founding father- Sheikh Mujib

Muslims

The Return by The Blasphemer, on Flickr

Hindus

Red Rendezvous by The Blasphemer, on Flickr

Christians

The Blessing by The Blasphemer, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bandarban

Mystic light by The Blasphemer, on Flickr

Shongku River in Bandarban

River shongkho by The Blasphemer, on Flickr

Street market in Rangpur, north bengal

Street Market at Rangpur by roksbox (Rokon), on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bay of Bengal

Ending The Day by MOIN UDDIN, on Flickr

In an indoor park in Dhaka

 La Parisienne by MOIN UDDIN, on Flickr

Taken in Nilgiri Hills

Solitude 2 by MOIN UDDIN, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

YOUR PHOTOS ARE VERY BEAUTIFUL, SOME OF THEM ARE REAL ART AND YOUR INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR COUNTRY IS VERY INTERESTING TOO, :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

ArchiMos said:


> YOUR PHOTOS ARE VERY BEAUTIFUL, SOME OF THEM ARE REAL ART AND YOUR INFORMATION ABOUT YOUR COUNTRY IS VERY INTERESTING TOO, :cheers:


Thank you 

Credit goes to all the brilliant photographers who took them.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bandarban

Into the wild by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Boga Lake

Boga Lake by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

A small ferry in the Bay of Bengal

Floating on Blue by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Foggy winter morning

প্রভাত ফেরি ২ by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

[Explored] Call of Darkness by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Beach soccer in Cox's Bazar

Can I Play with Madness ? by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

St. Martin's Island

An Evening Dream by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

A few buildings of Dhaka University

A Place to Pride by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

St. Martin's

A Piece of Paradise by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Fisherman in St.Martin's

Fisherman by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Rural Bangladesh

Last Ray of Light by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Shaheed Minar- monument to the language martyrs

Shaheed Minar - 21 February 2009 by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A field in Dhaka

Under the Clouds by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

Evening Run by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


Twin by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh Bank and Dhaka Stock Exchange

The Skyscrapers by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Most probably in Dhaka University

The Old Cloud by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

In front of Curzon Hall, Dhaka

Path of Glory by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

St. Martin's Island

সহসা দ্বীপ ২ by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


Lonely Fishermen by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr

Naff river

Boat on Naaf River by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The house of a wealthy man near Dhanmondi Lake, Dhaka

জাহাজ বাড়ী ... ধানমন্ডি লেক by LuCiFeR [email protected]@N, on Flickr

St. Martin's Island

IMG_9688 by Mostaque Ahammed, on Flickr

Boat in a lake

My boat is so small....can you come along on my journey..... by chhayapath (slowly coming back), on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

River Jamuna captured from a train

Untitled (FP) by chhayapath (slowly coming back), on Flickr


Where.........time stands still.... by chhayapath (slowly coming back), on Flickr

Medieval era mosque in Bagerhat district

There's a light at the end of every tunnel.... by chhayapath (slowly coming back), on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Terracotta temple in Dinajpur

kantaji temple by chhayapath (slowly coming back), on Flickr

Mustard fields of Bangladesh

amar bangladesh  by zebaislam, on Flickr

A village morning

amar bangladesh by zebaislam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A risky shortcut

amar bangladesh by zebaislam, on Flickr

Here every alley has a story to tell

Untitled by zebaislam, on Flickr

Monsoon magic

Untitled by zebaislam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Preparations for the Bengali New Year

Preperation of Pahela Baisakh-2 by Taste_of_Cherry, on Flickr

Muslims and Hindus have been living without any major conflict for hundreds and hundreds of years in Bengal. A Muslim man is seen to walk past a Hindu shrine.

In Quest of Intersection Point of Parallel life! by Taste_of_Cherry, on Flickr

Mirpur Sher-e-Bangla Cricket Stadium in Dhaka

ICC WC 2011 about to see the light by Taste_of_Cherry, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Southern Bangladesh

Swim by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr

Teknaf region

Teknaf : Misty hills and the Sea by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr

Bay of Bengal

On the tide by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Hindus celebrate Saraswati Puja in Dhaka University

Goddess light my path : Devi Saraswati (Sanskrit: सरस्वती sarasvatī) by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar sunset

Coxs Bazaar - a look at the sunset by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr

Rural Bangladesh

Living in these times by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The mangroves of the Sundarbans rainforest

Submerge; act of by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr

Deers in the Sundarbans

Grazing spotted deers in the Sunderbans by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr

A foggy village morning

Cold morning colors by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gate to Dhaka cantonment in the distance- Bangladesh Army is one of the largest contributors to UN peacekeeping forces overseas.

These streets by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr

Bandarban

Fall in the Bandarbans by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr


Sunrise in the Bandarbans by NeelAkash_NeerodSKR, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gulshan Lake, Dhaka

Misty Lake by Lazy Capture, on Flickr

Night in Cox's Bazar

Late Night Adda - Cox's Bazaar by Ahsanity, on Flickr

Hill tracts region

Back From Raikhiang Pukur by Ahsanity, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Naff river

7/365 [Side View of Naaf River] by iMROSE (ইমরোজ)_Out of Network.....!!, on Flickr

Two fountains in Dhaka

6/365 [Sudden Rainbow] by iMROSE (ইমরোজ)_Out of Network.....!!, on Flickr


5/365 by iMROSE (ইমরোজ)_Out of Network.....!!, on Flickr


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful scenes of Bangladesh! would like to see more, keep those photos coming.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

mhek said:


> Beautiful scenes of Bangladesh! would like to see more, keep those photos coming.


Thank you. I sure will try to keep this thread alive


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Inani beach- not far from the main beach of Cox's Bazar

Inani Beach by Saiket, on Flickr

Hill tracts region

সবুজ পাহাড় by Saiket, on Flickr

Crescent Bridge and Parliament in Dhaka

চেতনায় বাংলাদেশ(১) by Saiket, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Street painting in Dhaka on occasion of Language Martyrs Day

Untitled by munmun1952, on Flickr

A boy browses through books at the Ekushey Book Fair in the capital. Bengali literature has a rich history and still goes strong as Bengali remains one of the most widely spoken languages in the world.

amar ekhushe boi mela by munmun1952, on Flickr

Jamuna Bridge

1-26-2010 1-37-37 PM by munmun1952, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A typical Bangladeshi cycle rickshaw

অবসর by Saiket, on Flickr

Rabindra Sarobar, Dhaka University

রবীন্দ্র সরোবর by Saiket, on Flickr

Shadhinota Stambha, Dhaka

স্বাধীনতা স্তম্ভ উদ্বধোন, ২০১১ by xoaher, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ships approaching Chittagong port

Untitled by xoaher, on Flickr

Marine Drive, Chittagong

Marine Drive, Chittangong by xoaher, on Flickr

Gulshan, Dhaka- emerging symbol of the Bangladeshi Dream. 

Untitled by xoaher, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bandarban

BandarBan-II by xoaher, on Flickr

Dhaka- 9th largest city in the world 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_agglomerations_by_population_(United_Nations)

Dhaka, Ohh !!! my Dhaka …. !!! (The City of Hope) by xoaher, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The parliament can be seen in the distance

আমার ঢাকা - My Dhaka  by xoaher, on Flickr

Buddhists celebrate Buddha Purnima in Dhaka

Untitled by wahid galib_dead head, on Flickr

Another shot of the Gulshan-2 Intersection

Urban chaos by wahid galib_dead head, on Flickr

One of the many mosques in "The City of Mosques"

to allah by wahid galib_dead head, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Boats off the coast of St.Martin's Island

Land of serenity by Sadia Rahman, on Flickr

Nilgiri Hills

Unlimited sky by Sadia Rahman, on Flickr

Nilgiri

Nilgiri by Sadia Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Karwan Bazar, Dhaka

a glimpse of Dhaka at 8:30 pm by [email protected], on Flickr

Kakrail, Dhaka

Flyover Rendezvous by [email protected], on Flickr

Bay of Bengal

lonesome by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Nouka Baich- traditional Bengali boat race. The most unique feature about Nouka Baich is in every boat there is a leader who doesn’t row but he acts as an energizer for the whole team by singing songs and rhymes. Normally this race is held in big river channels and neighboring villages participate for the pride of their villages.

Nouka Baich(Boat Race) I by [email protected], on Flickr

The smaller hills mark the border between India and Bangladesh. India can be seen in the distance.

মেঘালয় by [email protected], on Flickr

A rainy mood in Cox's Bazar

green by the sea.. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Even the roads outside the National Mosque is filled with devotees after the Eid morning prayers. With over 90% of our population Muslim, Eid ul Fitr is arguably the largest celebration in the country.

Some are concentrated, some are not - Baitul Mukarram [Dhaka, Bangladesh] by - Ariful H Bhuiyan -, on Flickr

Village children play soccer 

One ball for human game another for ...? by Sukonna!, on Flickr

Nouka Baich- the traditional boat race

Team Spirit... by Shad0w_0f_Dark, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Curzon Hall

Shadhinota 3/40 by Eumna Basree, on Flickr

Parliament of Bangladesh

Shadhinota 1/40 by Eumna Basree, on Flickr

Mouth watering street food in Dhaka

And then, I decided to have a sugar rush! by Kazi Tahsin Agaz (Apurbo), on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Many people for a small land...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> Many people for a small land...


We are indeed one of the most densely populated countries in the world and our population itself is amongst the top ten in the world. Nevertheless, this can also be used to our advantage. For example- only a small portion of our people fall into the middle class- but that "small portion" is large enough to make our economy boom.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The urban sprawl that we call Dhaka

Skyline - Mirpur, Dhaka by Luna Rahman, on Flickr


View from Mirpur 13  by Luna Rahman, on Flickr

Weddings are amongst the grandest celebrations in Dhaka and an extravagant show off of a family's wealth

Utsob by Luna Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Tea Gardens of Sylhet

Tea Garden by BlueEyedGirrl, on Flickr

Banani, Dhaka

DSC09819 by BlueEyedGirrl, on Flickr

Looking towards Mohakhali, Dhaka

DSC09813 by BlueEyedGirrl, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Eating out is perhaps one of the most popular recreations in Dhaka.

Fridays are long gone by NiH, on Flickr

Kite flying in Old Dhaka

Dogs of war by NiH, on Flickr

Inside the National Mosque- Baitul Mukarram

The Four Pillars by NiH, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The minarets of Old Dhaka

The Staring Contest by NiH, on Flickr

Pigeons in the tomb of Shah Jalal in Sylhet- considered by many to be a Muslim saint.

যাহ "জালালী" যাহ by NiH, on Flickr

Iftar market in Chawk Bazar of Old Dhaka. Vendors selling food in the holy month of Ramadan.

Welcome to Chawkbazar by NiH, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka opens the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011

ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Opening Ceremony by RAHUL TALUKDER, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

Untitled by RAHUL TALUKDER, on Flickr

St.Martin's Island

Untitled by RAHUL TALUKDER, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gulshan-2 intersection, Dhaka

gulshan 2 by RAHUL TALUKDER, on Flickr

Mughal era Lalbagh Fort

Untitled by RAHUL TALUKDER, on Flickr

Part of the innumerable brick kilns near Dhaka catering to the construction boom in the Bangladeshi capital.

Burigonga at Bosila by mostakim timur, on Flickr

Bandarban, Bangladesh

SUNRISE [explored] by mostakim timur, on Flickr


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics!



Dhakaiya said:


> Gulshan-2 intersection, Dhaka
> 
> gulshan 2 by RAHUL TALUKDER, on Flickr


Why not build a flyover or underpass here? Would make it a lot easier for everyone, since they won't have to wait at the traffic lights.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

brightside. said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Why not build a flyover or underpass here? Would make it a lot easier for everyone, since they won't have to wait at the traffic lights.


A flyover is not practical as Gulshan being one of the poshest areas in the city, business ventures and individuals would not want to sacrifice one inch of their land in here.

An underpass on the other side is a very good idea but I don't see it happening until a politician decides its time for his brother's company to take on a new project (this is the major downside of our country- the reason why government works lag behind while the private sector is growing fast)


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Just keep these fantastic pics coming Dhakaiya!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

All Soul's Day, Dhaka

All Souls Day'10...[Holy Rosary Church, Dhaka] by Sady_Sad, on Flickr

Hindus celebrate Durga Puja

Durga Puja...[Dhakeshwari Mondir, Dhaka] by Sady_Sad, on Flickr

Kuakata beach, Barisal

Paradise...[Kuakata Beach] by Sady_Sad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A village scenery

Greenary II...[Tangail] by Sady_Sad, on Flickr

Kalabagan, Dhaka

The Blessed sky...[Kalabagan] by Sady_Sad, on Flickr

Cottages in Nilgiri Hills

IMG_7918 by nayan..., on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

New residential areas boom in Dhaka bearing witness to our growing middle class

Back to Dhaka! by dusdus, on Flickr

A construction boom in Uttara- a Dhaka suburb, old dilapidated buildings are being turned into glass towers as land prices rise and the city starts going vertical

Back to Dhaka! by dusdus, on Flickr

Inside Sitara Masjid- one of the oldest mosques in Dhaka

Star Mosque by dusdus, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Inside the perimeters of Armenian Church, Old Dhaka

Armenian Church by dusdus, on Flickr

The Krishnachura trees set the country ablaze every spring

'..rangiye diye jao...rong jeno mor morme lage..' ~krishnachura~flamboyant by sajan164, on Flickr

The Bay of Bengal

'..ek din khuje-si-nu jarey..' ~tranquil~ [explored] by sajan164, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Mirpur Cricket Stadium, Dhaka

housefull stadium by Nabil ™, on Flickr

Partial view of Dhaka Airport at night

DHK Airport @ night by Nabil ™, on Flickr

Parliament of Bangladesh

Parliament by Nabil ™, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Night in NAM Gardens Residential Area

Trails........ by Nabil ™, on Flickr

Fog in Dhaka

foggy by Nabil ™, on Flickr

Parliament at night

Parliament by Nabil ™, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhanmondi Lake, Dhaka

Dhanmondi lake by Nabil ™, on Flickr

The posher parts of Dhaka seen from the shabbier parts

Dhaka illuminated by Nabil ™, on Flickr

The heart of our motherland- Dhaka

The air is thicker by Nabil ™, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Apartments in Dhaka

city lights by Nabil ™, on Flickr

There is construction going on in every alley of Dhaka city

DSC00275 by Nabil ™, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Inside Bashundhara City- one of the largest malls in South Asia

Untitled by Khamkheyal, on Flickr

Birds fly across the maze of apartments

Untitled by Khamkheyal, on Flickr

St.Martin's Island

Symphony of Nature by Khamkheyal, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

At the National Martyrs Memorial grounds in Savar, Dhaka

Unbelievable green beauty of the garden at জাতীয় স্মৃতি সৌধ Jatiyo Smriti Soudho Independence memorial park and gardens, Savar, Dhaka, Bangladesh by Wonderlane, on Flickr


People holding hands, paths through the garden, round bushes, জাতীয় স্মৃতি সৌধ Jatiyo Smriti Soudho Independence memorial park, Savar, Dhania, Dhaka, Bangladesh by Wonderlane, on Flickr

Monument to Martyrs

The Memorial, জাতীয় স্মৃতি সৌধ Jatiyo Smriti Soudho Independence memorial park, Savar, Dhania, Dhaka, Bangladesh by Wonderlane, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Partial view of the Parliament of Bangladesh

Part of parliament by abrinsky, on Flickr

Boats in Kaptai Lake

Kaptai lake by Hasan Raihan, on Flickr

Boats in the Bay of Bengal

Sunset at Saint Martin's -1 by Hasan Raihan, on Flickr

MP Hostels, Dhaka

Night light by Hasan Raihan, on Flickr

St. Martin's Island

Wonderful Saint Martin's island by Hasan Raihan, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Night view of Parliament

Parliment building at night by Hasan Raihan, on Flickr

Inside the main office of Grameen Phone in Dhaka

Grameenphone, Bashundhara, Dhaka by jkwinn1, on Flickr

Inside Bashundhara City mall, Dhaka

Bashundhara, Looking Down by TheDiplodocus, on Flickr

Pagoda in Rangamati

Golden Temple by Sadia Rahman, on Flickr

Novo Theater, Dhaka

Bhashani Novo Theater DHAKA by Rashid Iqbal., on Flickr

Inside Fantasy Kingdom theme park, Dhaka

T-Rex(HDR) by ~~Luminous~~, on Flickr

Main entrance of Fantasy Kingdom theme park, Dhaka

Castle Gate by ~~Luminous~~, on Flickr

A minaret in Dhaka- city of mosques

dhaka mosque-minar by Monpobon, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

National Mosque, Dhaka

South view of Baitul Mokarram Mosque the National Mosque of Bangladesh by Babulal (Ain Sunny), on Flickr

Kites in Old Dhaka

Sky of the kite runners. by mostakim timur, on Flickr

Nilgiri Hills

Land of Cloud by sabbir17, on Flickr

During the South Asian Games in Dhaka

fireworks by sabbir17, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Posher parts of Dhaka

Posh by leetlegirl, on Flickr


Posh Houses by leetlegirl, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

after sunset by sabbir17, on Flickr

Dhaka while landing

Dhaka, coming in to land by leetlegirl, on Flickr

Apartments in Mohakhali, Dhaka

dhaka 2009 by sabbir17, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Banani Lake, Dhaka

reflection by sabbir17, on Flickr

Motijhee-one of the older areas of Dhaka

View from office building by leetlegirl, on Flickr


View from top of office building by leetlegirl, on Flickr

Apartments in Dhaka

Dhaka apartments by susan-collins.net, on Flickr

During the FIFA World Cup- the sun is used as a natural dryer by most Bangladeshis

Banani apartments by Rainer Ebert, on Flickr

Dhaka decorated during the recent ICC Cricket World Cup

(Decorated Dhaka) SHADHINOTA 4/40 by shajal1 (Very Busy For Some Days), on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Foy's Lake, Chittagong

Foy's Lake 2 by Shamoon Altaf, on Flickr

Industries near Chittagong port

light by Shamoon Altaf, on Flickr

Part of Bangladesh Naval Academy, self-taken


















Residences in Chittagong. By *Shakir 3M*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Following photos credit of forumer *mirza zeehan*
DHAKA- THE CAPITAL


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Off the coast of St. Martin's Island

Welcome to St. Martin's (reprocessed) [_explored_] by rafaat, on Flickr

Night in Gulshan, Dhaka

The color of shadows by Nazmus Sakib, on Flickr

Inside the Arts Department of Dhaka University

IMG_5288 by chobi tec, on Flickr

Midnight near the Parliament in Dhaka

miSty mysTicAlity... by mmsyfullah, on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Without Doubt the greatest Bangladesh thread in SSC...Keep them coming bro!:cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bhairab Bazar, Bangladesh

Beautiful Bangladesh.... by ZAYAN.1904, on Flickr

Mausoleum of martyred President Ziaur Rahman

PƛƝƛƦƛM!C Ðaє†h.... by ZAYAN.1904, on Flickr

Parliament of Bangladesh

Parliament building of Bangladesh by ZAYAN.1904, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A valley in Nilgiri Hills

valley by Shamsul Islam - Shakill, on Flickr

Nilgiri Hills

in the clouds... by Shamsul Islam - Shakill, on Flickr


to the clouds... by Shamsul Islam - Shakill, on Flickr

Kaptai Lake

kaptai beauty by Shamsul Islam - Shakill, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Railway bridge and industries along Bhairab river

Night and Light When makes a dream _Voirob Bridge by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Fertilizer factory in Ashuhganj

Long View of ZIA Fertilizer _ ASHUGONJ, by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Meghna river at night

Night shot Under the Bridge at Meghna by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Spring in Dhaka

Sonalu with Krishnochura Flower by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Tourists enjoy the Bengali New Year celebrations

we make sens by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Those who keep the country safe- Bangladesh has been very successful in curbing terrorism compared to similar developing countries. 

Nirapod by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Mirzapur Cadet College- boarding schools as such have been very popular amongst many Bangladeshis since the later British era although their popularity has recently declined with the rising education standards in city schools.

Mirzapur Cadet College. by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A drama being hosted in front of a mural of Liberation War heroes, Dhaka

Drama Staged by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

A house in Dhanmondi, Dhaka

1Full moon at Jahaj Bari, dhanmondi , dhaka by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

As urban jobs in offices and industries replace agricultural work fast- more and more Bangladeshis savour the moment of returing to their scenic village paths every available holiday.

Home always Sweet by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Shikha Chironton- the fire here is kept burning all the time as a symbol of the ever indomitable Bengali spirit that helped us gain our liberation in a 9 months long war.

106111032011-ShiKha Chironton-1 by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Honouring the language martyrs of 1952.

ME and MY Love by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

People sign their names on a decorative cricket bat during the ICC World Cup 2011

The Great [ICC ]BAT from BANGLADESH by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Pahela Falgun- the festival to welcome spring which also happens to be the festival of love- the Bengali equivalent of Valentine's Day

FalGun To VALENTINE [বসন্ত উথসব ২০১১ (Bosonto Uthsob-2011) ] by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Bridge over the mighty Jamuna river. Folk stories claim that when the enemy army arrived at the river in 1971, they mistook it to be the Bay of Bengal due its sheer size. Bengal proudly calls itself the land born from rivers- the Ganges delta.

Jamuna Multi Purpose Bridge [Featured at Fifty Plus Group in mar 2011 ] by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Foggy winter morning in Dhaka.

Misty DHAKA , BANGLADESH[ কূয়াশা’র চাদরে ঢাকা, ঢাকা] EXPLORED No #43 by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Dhaka Cantonment: the ruling heart of the country for over half our history since the beginning of the Pakistan era, now only the vanguards of security and indeed- democracy, for the last two decades. 

Compare and Contrast _ The Nature [ মানুষ কি মানুষের জন্য -1] by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

The small town of Comilla

~~~!!!~~~Lead Less Home Land ~~!!~~ by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Dhanmondi, Dhaka

End Of the Song by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

The grandeur of the British era landlords

Baliati Jaminder Palace At Shaturia , Manik Ganj , BANGLADESH by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

A bridge in a village

0 3 3 6 0 1 1 0 2 0 1 0 by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Martyred Intellectuals Monument in what was formerly Rayer Bazar Killing Field

7 4 3 9 0 6 0 8 2 0 1 0 by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

British era Pink Palace in Old Dhaka

©5 8 0 8 1 0 0 7 2 0 1 0 by ** 5 9 5 0 3 6 **, on Flickr

Boats in the Bay of Bengal

Boats are relaxing in peace and tranquility. by Ferdousiii, on Flickr

School kids at play outside a Shia Islamic shrine in Old Dhaka

On a summer morning in Hosseini Dalan by fahim_123752, on Flickr

Flags on sale in Chittagong

সবুজের মাঝে লাল। by Ferdousiii, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bandarban

Amazing Bandarban. by Ferdousiii, on Flickr

Boat in the Bay of Bengal

এক পায়ে নুপুর তোমার... by ভাস্কর, on Flickr

A park in Dhaka at night

IMG_2089 by Krishna Kumar Saha, on Flickr

The National Museum in Dhaka at night

IMG_2106 by Krishna Kumar Saha, on Flickr

A lake somewhere in Bangladesh

DSC_0341 by chowdhury_adnan, on Flickr

Partial view of Lord Curzon Hall in Dhaka University

Carzon Hall by arian_angel, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Martyred Intellectuals Monument

Rayerbazar Boddyobhumi  by arian_angel, on Flickr

Waterfall in Khagrachari

Risang waterfalls by arian_angel, on Flickr

Dhaka- the city where everyday thousands of people rush with dreams and hopes. The city of opportunity- the city full of stories of rags to riches and of shattered ambitions.

Under The Stars by Gazi Nibras, on Flickr


Serenity by Gazi Nibras, on Flickr


Minutes to Midnight by Gazi Nibras, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

In 1971 a great generation dreamed of a land where all born under her sky would breathe free and be able to lead lives of happiness and dignity without fear of oppression. Although we are far from realizing that dream- we salute those martyrs.

S A L U T E by AccesS || DenieD, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar- the amazing 125km long beach. Crown jewel of Beautiful Bangladesh.

Cox's Bazar World's Longest Natural Beach by rushdi13, on Flickr

Rainbow over Dhaka

Rainbow over Dhaka by Wameq R, on Flickr

Bandarban

SUNRISE @ TINDU by AccesS || DenieD, on Flickr

Ships off the coast of Chittagong- Bangladesh's main port, our gateway to the world.

Patenga beach,Chittagong by Saiket, on Flickr

Inside Multiplan Market, Dhaka- IT is one of most promoted sectors in Bangladesh and has helped even our villages to undergo a "silent revolution"

বৃত্ত,লম্ব ,বৃত্তচাপ,স্পর্শক...(Circle, Perpendicular,Arc,Tangent) by Saiket, on Flickr

A train goes over the Jamuna Bridge

Way to the Western by Md Zaidul Alam, on Flickr

Baridhara area of the city

United Hospital, Dhaka by Fares Faruque, on Flickr

A forest path in The Sundarbans

Silence is bliss by Fallen.Warrior, on Flickr

A college in Rajshahi. Rajshahi is one of the divisional headquarters of Bangladesh (Divisions are sort of like provinces)

Rajshahi College by arian_angel, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

St.Martin's Island

St. Martin's Island, Bangladesh by [email protected], on Flickr

Chittagong along the banks of the Karnafuli

Tribute to Avik Vai's "Postar Photo of Bangladesh In Frames II by Faisal Akram Ether, on Flickr

Jafflong, Sylhet

end of Jaflong by [email protected], on Flickr

Bandarban

Hillscape  by Shutterfreak ☮, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Place: Potenga Naval Academy, Chittagong, Bangladesh

untitled by Ponir Hossain- Need a Pro!!, on Flickr

Teknaf, Bangladesh

Teknaf, Bangladesh by Ponir Hossain- Need a Pro!!, on Flickr


Naaf River by Ponir Hossain- Need a Pro!!, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Beautiful Bangladesh by Minhaz Nizami (Busy), on Flickr


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Even if it is one of the densest countries on earth, it also happens to be one of the most fertile, right?

I was wondering something - from seeing the pictures, I see most women not covering their heads or wearing a sort head-covering saari.
Are Bangladeshis less prone to observe a dress-code compared to other Muslim countries?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

MIBO said:


> Even if it is one of the densest countries on earth, it also happens to be one of the most fertile, right?
> 
> I was wondering something - from seeing the pictures, I see most women not covering their heads or wearing a sort head-covering saari.
> Are Bangladeshis less prone to observe a dress-code compared to other Muslim countries?


Yep, our agricultural output compared to land area is the highest in the world -its a miracle that we can feed all these people and still have surplus crops.

Bangladesh is a Muslim majority country with strong Islamic values but no one is forced to cover their heads even in the rural areas- its mostly a matter of choice  Around a quarter of the women do cover their heads with hijab- but the complete burqa is much much rarer as in here it is considered to be more of an arab cultural thing than religious order.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope the best for bangladesh people.

Amazing thread.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you 


shopnopuri by sabbir17, on Flickr


Untitled by sabbir17, on Flickr

Monument to the language martyrs of 1952 when people protesting for Bengali to be the official language in our region were fired upon by the the Pakistani junta

Untitled by sabbir17, on Flickr

And one of the innumerable monuments to a war unforgotten- the Liberation War of 1971 when Bangladesh emerged as a sovereign state through a bloody civil war

কীসের ভয় সাহসী মন লাল ফৌজের! by ভাস্কর, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Celebrating how it all began- last year Bangladesh marked the 40th year of her victory, a show of strength for those who defend the country now and a show of remembrance for those who died defending it so we may have the right to dream

A Bengali political party had won the elections but the military junta of Pakistan refused to hand over power. In an effort to crush all opposition they fired artillery on Dhaka and opened fire on civilians killing 50,000 people resulting in the East Bengal Regiment of Pakistan Army defecting to defend their brothers in a civil war that claimed a million lives. India joined the warh on our side in December, a week later- the junta surrendered.

Of course we as a free nation harbor no ill feelings toward innocent Pakistanis who were also the victims of that brutal regime we haven't forgotten or forgiven.

bangladesh military parade 2011_12 by Dokkhobilas, on Flickr


Victory convoy by AЯίF | Arifur Rahman (Inactive), on Flickr


Come Freedom...Come. [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr


বাংলাদেশের হৃদয় হতে... by পথের শিল্পী™ ..., on Flickr


Happy Victory Day by [email protected], on Flickr


Procession of Red and Green by Sopnochora, on Flickr


Celeberating Victory Day,TSC Dhaka,2011 by Taste_of_Cherry, on Flickr


Bangladesh: The Spirit by Rezwan Razzaq, on Flickr


Bangladesh: The Celebration by Rezwan Razzaq, on Flickr


DSC_0993 by Shaian, on Flickr


Celebration Of '40 Years Victory Bangladesh 2011 by imjuthy, on Flickr


Celebration Of '40 Years Victory Bangladesh 2011 by imjuthy, on Flickr


Victory Day parade by Jubair Bin Iqbal - JBI, on Flickr


Tank by Jubair Bin Iqbal - JBI, on Flickr


Victory Day - 16th December by Biplob Sarker, on Flickr


Flag of Hearts by Sopnochora, on Flickr


"ViCTORY DAY OF BANGLADESH" (16th December) by *illusionist*, on Flickr


...a flag that cost three million souls !! by pusan_sm, on Flickr


Victory Day Concert, 2011 by Jubair Bin Iqbal - JBI, on Flickr


colors of bangladesh by ভাস্কর, on Flickr


16th December by Shakil Chowdhury, on Flickr


One flag above all by Sopnochora, on Flickr


Sadhinota 8/40 by sharna.shumona (off for a while because of net pro, on Flickr


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Yep, our agricultural output compared to land area is the highest in the world -its a miracle that we can feed all these people and still have surplus crops.
> 
> Bangladesh is a Muslim majority country with strong Islamic values but no one is forced to cover their heads even in the rural areas- its mostly a matter of choice  Around a quarter of the women do cover their heads with hijab- but the complete burqa is much much rarer as in here it is considered to be more of an arab cultural thing than religious order.


Thanks for the info - very interesting. Glad to see such a cohesive country so proud of its culture and language in the subcontinent!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

MIBO said:


> Thanks for the info - very interesting. Glad to see such a cohesive country so proud of its culture and language in the subcontinent!


Thank you 

The historic 60 domed mosque in Bagerhat- a UNESCO world heritage site

DSC_4337_resize by Md. Shafiul Alam Chowdhury, on Flickr


DSC_4154_resize by Md. Shafiul Alam Chowdhury, on Flickr


DSC_4159_resize by Md. Shafiul Alam Chowdhury, on Flickr

Inani Beach, Cox's Bazar

Untitled Sea by Md. Shafiul Alam Chowdhury, on Flickr


Inani Beach, Cox's Bazar, Bangladesh by Md. Shafiul Alam Chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Bangladesh....:cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Linguine said:


> very nice photos from Bangladesh....:cheers:




Part of the runway at Chittagong Airport, notice the ships at the bay nearby

Chittagong airport by Rezwan, on Flickr


Ships at outer anchorage by Rezwan, on Flickr

Some town close to Chittagong

clouds below us by Rezwan, on Flickr

60% Bangladeshis live in rural areas. Our population is nearly half of that of USA and this means thousands and thousands of rural villages were policing is very difficult. Bangladesh has a force called "Ansar" which is a paramilitary force specialized to handle village policing. An Ansar camp is shown

Shafipur Ansar Camp by Rezwan, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

British era aristocratic house

P8295100-1.jpg by RONY (Voice of Bangla 24), on Flickr

Mughal era mosque

Futo Masjid by Octobit, on Flickr


yellow sea by Valentinelover, on Flickr

Town of Khagrachari at night

Khagrachari City at night by Mahran Fadlullah [www.thedreamcatchers.com.bd], on Flickr

View of Bangladesh from hills in Indian border

View of Bangladesh from Cherrapunji [Explored] by BISWAJIT DEY2010, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

She by fahim_123752, on Flickr

60 years after they died for their language- yes, sometimes death can be totally worth it 

Learn to Lead by *HamimCHOWDHURY* [Busy and silent ], on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The longest natural beach in the world is welcoming the world  Bangladesh 2016!


mirzazeehan said:


> *Cox's bazar will look like this from the sky in 2016*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Monuments in Meherpur, Khulna Division depicting Bangladeshi Independence 

The junta signing the surrender to joint Indo-Bangladesh forces, ushering the dawn of sovereign Bengal.

BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr

The genocide of 1971, around a million people were killed.

BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr


BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr

Freedom fighters pledge allegiance to a new flag

BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr

The map of Bangladesh at the center of the monument complex

BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr

Father of the nation, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman- who had won the elections after which military refused to handover power to Bengalis.

BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr

Some of our founding fathers

BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr


BANGLADESH MAP ON SCULPTURES 1971 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Monsoon magic

Monsoon Rain Bangladesh : Secret World by Shabbir Ferdous, on Flickr

The old and the new

Jamuna Bridge by Muhurtoz, on Flickr

Northeastern Bangladesh

Land of Gold by Jenny [ www.colorandlightphotography.com ], on Flickr


BANGLADESH by Forhad kamaly ( ফরহাদ কামালী, on Flickr 

Sylhet city

The Evening by Hridoy Jewel, on Flickr

The tomb of a Mughal princess at Fort Lalbagh, Dhaka

Lalbagh fort by Hridoy Jewel, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Jessore district

The hazy sunset flying from Jessore by Neerod [ www.colorandlightphotography.com ], on Flickr

Sundarbans

Basking in the sun: The Sunderban by Neerod [ www.colorandlightphotography.com ], on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Barisal

Kuakata dusk II by mostakim timur, on Flickr


Untitled by mostakim timur, on Flickr

Manikganj

In a yellow heaven by mostakim timur, on Flickr

Boat race at Bosila, Dhaka division

People enjoing the boat racing festival at Bosila by mostakim timur, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Patuakhali

The Call.[Kuakata,Patuakhali,Bangladesh] [Flickr Explore #17] by Fahim Newaz, on Flickr


silhouette Dream by Fahim Newaz, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Source: http://blasphemedsoldier.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Munshigonj

A precious holiday.... by gspphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

life in landscape VI by speLLintime, on Flickr

Lawchara Forest

Hidden stories of Bangladesh by Evan Afzalur, on Flickr

Mughal era terracotta (burned clay) mosque. Classic example of the architecture of Mughal Bengal.

Nayabad Masjid,Dinajpur (HDR) by Imtiaz Ali (Rubayet), on Flickr

Pink Palace in Dhaka, home to an of a British-era aristocratic Bengali family, now a museum

Ahsan Manzill008 by Nilvro Shuvro, on Flickr


Ahsan Manzill004 by Nilvro Shuvro, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Perhaps what I love the most about rural Bangladesh is that our people take as much pride in preserving the old way as they do in embracing the new

Little Rider ! by pusan_sm, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Kuakata- although much smaller than Cox's Bazar, Kuakata in Barisal division is beautiful by its own right.

Kuakata, Bangladesh by zubair851, on Flickr


The Parallel Universe - IV [..Kuakata, Bangladesh..] by Catch the dream, on Flickr


তবে একলা চলো রে...Tobey Ekla Cholo Rey... (Walk Alone Then...) by Rezwan Razzaq, on Flickr


Sky who loves me....2 [Kuakata, Patuakhali, Bangladesh] by Saud A Faisal, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

8th century Buddhist monastery- a UNESCO world heritage site

Paharpur Buddhist Monastery by Tipu Kibria~~BUSY~~, on Flickr

Baitul Aman Mosque, Gutia, Barisal

Guiitta Mosque,Barishal(June,2012) by Mirza Zahidul Alam Shawon, on Flickr

Kuakata beach, Barisal

Kuakata- the epitome of human resilience - 28 by Catch the dream, on Flickr

At prayer time in centuries old mosque in a village. The sandals are kept outside to keep the mosque courtyard clean.

Prayer Time in the Mosque by Sharif Ripon, on Flickr

Buddhists celebrate Buddha Purnima

Candles are lit and special prayers made to celebrate Probarona Purnima.  by Sharif Ripon, on Flickr

Bangladesh-India border in northeast Bangladesh. The taller hills are where Indian territory begins

Meghaloy Hill Side by Sharif Ripon, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

In rural Bangladesh, despite the storm of changes in the form of easy travel, communication and access to education- life remains simple. Happy Planet Index (a measurement of the happiest countries in the world) listed Bangladesh as the 11th happiest nation on earth. The caption of the picture says it all- welcome to our heaven.

welcome to our heaven by [email protected], on Flickr

The British era Hardinge Bridge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hardinge_Bridge_Bangladesh_(2).JPG









A road in the small town of Noakhali

IMG_5065 by Wameq R, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Everyday scenes from Bangladesh. The next 2 photos show Savar- a industrial town neighboring Dhaka

স্কুল পালানোর সেই দিনগুলো by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr


মনে কি পড়ে রুবি রায়? by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr

Kite festival, Old Dhaka

Their festive neighborhood by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr


Rise and shine baby, rise and shine by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr

Historic Kanaidighi mosque, Chapainobabganj

The treasure of BENGAL by sraboni rain, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sundarbans rainforest

TTLers at a early morning photoshoot by Aneendya, on Flickr

Historic temple

Untitled by Aneendya, on Flickr

A village in Sunamgonj, Sylhet Division

Beauty of Sunamgonj by mahmud1311, on Flickr

Indo-Bangladesh border

Border Line by mahmud1311, on Flickr

Palace of a British-era Bengali aristocrat in Natore

Symbol of Elegant Natore by mahmud1311, on Flickr


Green water lake of Birishiri[Explored] by Mahran Fadlullah [www.thedreamcatchers.com.bd], on Flickr


----------



## yazminwse (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola son unas fotos espectaculares, me gustan mucho.
Saludos


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

yazminwse said:


> Hola son unas fotos espectaculares, me gustan mucho.
> Saludos


Thank you 

Here's more

Statue of Begum Rokeya, a Muslim feminist of Bengal known for her positive attempts towards establishing education rights for women

Frozen Begum Rokeya by Picchi_Chobigrapher™, on Flickr

Tajhat Palace of Rangpur, home to Bengali aristocrats during British rule of India. Now a museum

Tajhat Raj Bari by Picchi_Chobigrapher™, on Flickr


Tajhat Raj Bari by Picchi_Chobigrapher™, on Flickr

Partial view of Chittagong- home to 5 million

chittagong skyline by billy dog daws, on Flickr


banga rose by billy dog daws, on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

I dont know where u get em,but just keep them coming bro!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

mirzazeehan said:


> I dont know where u get em,but just keep them coming bro!


Where do I get them? From photographers like yourself 

But heres more,

House above the clouds.... by @ Sazzad Hossain Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Fields of Gold 1 by AvikBangalee, on Flickr

WW-II cemetery, Chittagong, Bengal was then part of British India and Chittagong crucial as the front against Japanese Burma- surprisingly most Bengalis of that era supported the Nazis (not knowing of the horrors they committed in the west because of lack of information in that age). The reason was they were fighting the British 'oppressors'. Perspectives are surprising- there were the Allies who died heroes protecting their homes yet people seldom criticize those who came as far as Asia to invade the homes of others. 

Soul Keeper by AvikBangalee, on Flickr


Cemetery Gate by AvikBangalee, on Flickr


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely pictures of Bangladesh, Dhakaiya.

Also, I really like the way you place footnotes for most pictures.

Thanks!


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Lovely pics....achcha hai


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you all for your words of appreciation 

A summer dawn in Barisal

summer mist by Romio Hasan, on Flickr

Part of Sonargaon- capital of Isa Khan. Before the Mughals, Muslim Bengal was ruled by 12 noble houses in the 16th century in a loose confederation. Bengalis have always been fiercely independent and Isa Khan is celebrated as a hero for resisting Mughal rule in Bangladesh.

Untitled by FA FA FA HA HA HA, on Flickr

A typical village of the hill tracts region

DSC_9570_1 by EverGreen Rubel, on Flickr

A temple in north Bengal- the founding father of Bangladesh on his first speech as President proclaimed- this will be a country where the child born to a Hindu family will have no more or no less rights than the child born to a Muslim family. Although the state religion of Bangladesh is Islam, historically in most of the Indian subcontinent- it never mattered what religion you belonged to.

Devotee !! by pusan_sm, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Temple in Putia, Rajshahi Division

My soul Is My Guide...I break the Chain and I Fly...!! by pusan_sm, on Flickr

St Martin's Island, Chittagong Division

সেন্টমারটিন by A.M. Milton, on Flickr

Somewhere in Bangladesh

Oxygen!! by Towkir, on Flickr

Rural areas

My Beautiful Countryside by Towkir, on Flickr


Thanks for coming darling, let's enjoy the beauty now by ♪ ♪ Rupam ♫ ♫, on Flickr


Pothchola by Sabik Akand, on Flickr


Kuakata by Tushar S. Chowdhury, on Flickr


A Touch of Peace by pronov, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Walking on a Dream by Rezaul.Haque, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

December 16th 2012- *41st Victory Day of Bangladesh*. On this day the then junta of Pakistan surrendered to joint Indo-Bangladesh Forces. The war was a result of refusal to handover power to elected authorities by the military and mass genocide of Bengali unarmed civilians desiring democracy. Bengali troops in the army defected to our cause and India joined the fray 9 months later


Victory in the air - II by Catch the dream, on Flickr


December 16, Victory Day, Bangladesh by ishratzakiasultana, on Flickr


hridoye bangladesh by photophere, on Flickr


existance by photophere, on Flickr


mukto akash by photophere, on Flickr


_DSC0566-2ss by M Ponir Hossain, on Flickr


Bangladesh: Happy Victory Day by Rezwan Razzaq, on Flickr

The Bengali Republic celebrate the day Bengal was freed after half a milennia of foreign rule- Mughals, British and Pakistanis. For the first time in many years- we were no longer a colony of foreigners

....:; 41 Year Victory Celebration of Bangladesh ;:.... by Arshin_Anan, on Flickr

Dhaka University students gather at a monument to democracy at midnight 16th December 

....:; Celebration of Victory ;:.... by Arshin_Anan, on Flickr

Bangladesh Army- the knights of the republic on a practice parade a day before 16th December to commemorate the dawn of victory 41 years ago

DSC_7760 copy by SelimAzad, on Flickr

MIGs practice for flypast on the 16th in remembrance of a few hundred thousand martyrs of 1971

DSC_7559 copy by SelimAzad, on Flickr

The flag of Bangladesh crowns every building in the capital on occasion of Victory Day

Happy Victory Day by Picchi_Chobigrapher™, on Flickr


Happy 41st Victory Day of Bangladesh by blueangel26, on Flickr

Student center of Dhaka University all readied up for Victory Day celebrations

The embattled city  by রহস্য, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

41 years later- victory is still in the air

My pride by Ferdousi., on Flickr


C_5D_79718 by *HamimCHOWDHURY* [Only Posting photos ], on Flickr

Lighting one of the 'killing fields' of 1971 where systematic genocide was carried out

Homage to the martyrs, who were the best leaders, doctors, writers, columnist of this land by sas1710, on Flickr

Flying kites- spreading the joy of freedom as high as possible

C_5D_79682 by *HamimCHOWDHURY* [Only Posting photos ], on Flickr


C_5D_79675 by *HamimCHOWDHURY* [Only Posting photos ], on Flickr


C_60D_79586 by *HamimCHOWDHURY* [Only Posting photos ], on Flickr


Country of Red and Green by SaMi MahBUB, on Flickr


বিজয়বীণা (A Tribute To Our Victory Day) by tanvir.mahmud, on Flickr


----------

